# Salt and pepper mills



## burlforbrains (Jun 23, 2015)

these are some of the ones for my wife to give out. I still have to put the mechanisms in most.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## burlforbrains (Jun 23, 2015)

Front to back left to right
Spalted maple, butternut, blue stained pine, FBE, ash, curly maple, curly cherry.
More coming soon.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 23, 2015)

Some good looking wood used on em and a nice shiny finish !


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 24, 2015)

Great collection! You've got quite the factory going there. Nice craftsmanship. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 24, 2015)

Great looking mills Donald, you're a machine!


----------



## burlforbrains (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words they are much appreciated, especially from you all. As far as me being a machine....hahaha I live in Vegas and don't gamble.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 24, 2015)

A whole bunch of awesome presents you got there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice mills and super nice for presents.


----------



## burlforbrains (Jun 26, 2015)

She treats her people well. My boss is an a-hole. Sometimes I wish I wasn't self employed by that jerk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

burlforbrains said:


> She treats her people well. My boss is an a-hole. Sometimes I wish I wasn't self employed by that jerk.



I pull that one whenever the opportunity presents itself in conversation. 

_My boss is a jerk.

Where do you work?

For myself._

Always catches people off guard. First they give you this for a few seconds . . . 



 

Then this . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2015)

I may have to use that first pic as my avatar.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow looks like you got a rhythm going Don. Lookin good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## burlforbrains (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you Rodney !


----------

